# Leaf tips curling spiraling upwards



## chronicman (Oct 25, 2006)

Information
white widdow/purple punch
soil grow 5 gallon pale
5 days into flower
indoor
1000 watt hps
well ventilated and more than sufficient space
medium to high temp no thermometer
using DNF for nutrients.
 Before changing the light cycle i noticed that there were a few leaves turning pale yellow and falling off and these dieing leaves were spread out randomly throught the plant(top and bottom)when i changed light cycle i immediately watered with bloom stage ferts at less then recomended nutes (made solution to directions and added more water) watered until water came out of the bottom.

in day two and three i noticed further yellowing of random leaves as well as about 70% of healthy leaves tips curled upwards and are quite crispy. not sure what to do


----------



## chronicman (Oct 25, 2006)

no pics sorry


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 25, 2006)

Usually leaves curling down is a defeciency and curling up is over-feeding. Loosing some leaves when they are ready to flower/beginning to flower is not unheard of. Were they the bigger, older leaves that were dropping?
Get yourself a thermometer also. It's one of the cheapest, most useful things to have. You will start to see the effect of high temps in the leaf tips first, they will start to yellow/brown just on the very tips. It usually doesn't cause any curling until they are really gettin' burnt.


----------



## KADE (Oct 26, 2006)

YES BIFF UR MY (censored) HERO!!! soo getting good rep for that one......

Do u know how long I've been wondering what the hell is wrong when I grow in soil too? I dont feed them much imho at all... I'm guessing it just adds up a lot easier then in hydro.. I have ZERO problems in hydro... so when a problem comes up in soil I'm fubared.
I have never had a soil grow have leaves curl down. Will the edges of the leaves that survive the nute burn sometimes be lighter along the edges compared to the veins?

Chronic - your grow is identical to what i've been using when I have extra cuttings... *phew* finally someone that has the same symptoms... i can't believe it is overfeeding! I always do 1/4 the hydro formula for soil.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks KADE. You can surely see some different variations in the type of burn and the effects on the leaves. Sometimes you can get that layered or vein type of look from something called chlorosis also, usually a result of poor quality water.
Throw some pics up next time you have the problem KADE.


----------



## KADE (Oct 26, 2006)

Define "poor quality water". Everyone that drinks my well water says it is better then store bought... ppm is very low.. I had it tested last year... none of the bad stuff either.
Only thing that might be a problem imo would be how ice cold it always is... but i normally let the water sit out to warm up a bit b4 watering.
I'm finishing putting the final touches on my new hydro table tomorrow anyways... I'd just like to get the hang of the dirt... I'd make a poor farmer!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 27, 2006)

There are many differences betwixt the two and seldom do they meet. It sounds like you have good water, are you on a well?


----------



## KADE (Oct 27, 2006)

Yup... zero iron i remember that... none of that **** bacteria (cloroform sp?).... ppm was 47... which is exceptional when it comes to drinking water from a well. imho calcium cannot be very high either as nothing builds up on showerheads n all that...  since reading the first and 2nd post i've stopped all feeding.. just a lil clean phed water... no new leaves seem to be getting worse... tonite I picked/cut off all the dead or almost dead fan leaves.. so I'll know better tomorrow when I wake up n take a look.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Oct 28, 2006)

Sounds good man. I love good well water. I grew up with it, the water in Socal is horrible.


----------



## KADE (Oct 29, 2006)

What I dont understand is my neighbour to the left has HORRIBLE water... so full of iron he can't even begin to think about using it... and the person on my right can gorgeous water like me. I dont understand how 40 feet makes a difference... but i'm okay with it =)


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 29, 2006)

its the soil and nutrient deposits in the earth....it varies. and in your neighbors....substantially.


as asked before...yes the nute burn will start from the very tips nd edges and go inward....eventually effecting the budsites when in flower. i would feed with water only (if your in soil) for the next few feedings then go back to a lower nute dose than when you originally ferted with. 

without pics its harder to tell exactly what type of problem exists but considering all info...id say its your feeding dosage and what the plant can assmiliate. do you have a good soil mix? if its high in nutes you might want to wait till the plant tells you it needs nutes brfore you feed agian. last thing you wanna do is stunt her even more and decrease yeild even more hindering harvest time.

good luck with her dood! i send good karma to yer babies


----------

